# I'm pretty sure this is not a goat breed. CL ad



## marlowmanor (Oct 16, 2012)

Found this ad today on our local CL. I'm pretty sure there is no such breed as a Deer Path Goat. These look like Barbados BlackBelly Sheep as well. I could be wrong on the sheep breed though as I am not a sheep person. They definitely do not look like any goat I have ever seen. In a google search the only Deer Path Goats I found was a dairy goat farm in WI. 

http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/grd/3342589063.html

Deer Path Goats - $125 (Denton)

Date: 2012-10-16, 10:17AM EDT
Reply to this post kffns-3342589063@sale.craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]

Some of these goats have been bred and some are not by billy (not for sale) in picture. Price the same.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheep, def.  Deer path goats....somebody sold him a line o' BS along w/ his sheep.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 16, 2012)

haha Those are sheep!! Not goats!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 16, 2012)

American Blackbelly sheep


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 16, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> American Blackbelly sheep


I thought they looked like one of the BlackBelly sheep breeds. Definitely didn't look like goats.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 16, 2012)

So, are you going to reply to the add and clue him/her in??


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 16, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> So, are you going to reply to the add and clue him/her in??


Me, personally. No. I don't usually email about ads on CL unless it is something we are interested in buying. If there was a way to anonymously let them know yes, I'd likely let them know they do not have goats there, but other than posting my own CL ad in response to theirs I don't see a way to do that. CL is a nice resource but I am quite cautious with it. Last thing I need is someone bugging me on my email because I corrected them about what they are selling. They could take it well and thank me or they could get pissed off at me and end up harassing me over it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 16, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Alice Acres said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just make a new email account that you'll never use again. That makes it anonymous. If it were me I'd let it be though.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. I politely replied to the ad and let them know that they have American Blackbelly sheep, not goats. I guess I'll see if they change their ad or not.


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## manybirds (Oct 18, 2012)

i know deer path goats and they breed some very nice high quality animals, its a shame to see there name tarnished


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 19, 2012)

In spite of all the incorrect naming with this ad, they really don't look like too bad of sheep.
And $125 was the listed price? In my area, that doesn't seem like it would be too bad of a deal....again, I don't know anything about this particular sheep breed.
Anyone in the know?


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 19, 2012)

It sounds to me like Deer Path is the name of a farm. I don't know much about goats though, so can't say for sure if they're goats or not. They do look like my neighbors black bellies though....

I usually tell the difference by what direction their tails point, lol!


----------



## bigmike (Oct 31, 2012)

Theese look like Barbadoe sheep to me...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 31, 2012)

You may see a new ad listed soon correcting the person.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 31, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> You may see a new ad listed soon correcting the person.


Haven't seen anything correcting the person. I sent them an email and haven't gotten a response and the ad is still up with the same wording and pictures. It's actually listed in 2 cities. The other ad just has the title of "goats"

ETA: Of course after I typed that response I go back to CL and find this


> "Deer Path Goats" are SHEEP! (Denton)
> 
> Date: 2012-10-31, 2:57PM EDT
> Reply to this post wkrdc-3377574889@sale.craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


Guess someone finally decided to correct them! Of course it took 2 weeks for someone to finally post correcting them too, but maybe they had emailed them about it as well and not gotten a response like me.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been watching the same thing. I have not seen the new thing up yet. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 31, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I've been watching the same thing. I have not seen the new thing up yet. I'll have to check it out.


It was in the Winston Salem section. At least the reply was. I've seen the ad in the Winston Salem section and the Greensboro section (listed with the title "goats" there). Unless someone flagged the reply it should still be there.

ETA: Just checked and the reply is still in the W-S section.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 31, 2012)

hah Right here


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, that leaves no doubt...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 31, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> You may see a new ad listed soon correcting the person.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 1, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Guess someone finally decided to correct them! Of course it took 2 weeks for someone to finally post correcting them too, but maybe they had emailed them about it as well and not gotten a response like me.


 



My sister and my mom both live in W-S!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 1, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hint hint, wink wink, nudge nudge


----------

